

Python Wish List - prog
http://bramcohen.livejournal.com/73996.html

======
sharkbot
Bram's suggestion of a 'scrambled dictionary' is definitely an interesting
method of testing for erroneous order dependencies, but I'm unconvinced it
deserves to be promoted to a language feature. If he's worried about the code
changes in his own project, perhaps Python's introspection tools could be used
to replace all instances of Python lists with a custom implementation,
assuming dictionary creation is an "up-front" operation.

